# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  A few lyrics requests, if this is okay :)

## SerduchkaFan

Hi everyone. I've been looking everywhere for some lyrics to some Russian songs and I cannot find them anywhere! If someone could find them or figure them out for me I would greatly appreciate it!!! Not to be picky but I prefer to have it in Cyrillic  ::  Transliterations just confuse me, lol. Well! Here are the songs. 
Туманы by Аська-Ливень - http://official.kuzia.org/proekt/al/pesni/tuman.mp3 
Ливни by Аська-Ливень - http://official.kuzia.org/proekt/al/pesni/livni.mp3 
Фатима by Ласковый Май/Андрей Разин - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezIQGIIWID0 
Ах, Кристина by Ласковый Май/Андрей Разин - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9FBxqW_Ipw 
По чуть-чуть by Верка Сердючка (One of my favorite songs by a total hottie!)  - http://rapidshare.com/files/280675713/0 ... -chut_.mp3  
Джунгли by Мама - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2mfErF98-8

----------

